# Spare a Few Tips?



## jr3182 (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm new to this forum and i just passed and started trapping this year the only open season right now in WI are Beaver and Ermine any tips for trapping ermine all i have for traps right now are 2 #1 jumps and 7 220 conibears and i was hoping to trap the river system in my town but i'm having alot of trouble finding sign for beaver but everyone tells me their there but i can't locate a lodge dam or even eaten tree's and we have about 8 inches of ice on bottom of the river and the top of the river is open water any idea's to locate or possible stes to use? with the limted resources i have?


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

idk about icy rivers but those #1 jumpers would give a beaver a fancy toe-ring


----------



## jr3182 (Mar 5, 2007)

i was going to use the #1 jumps for the ermine lol


----------



## Snowshark (Jan 31, 2007)

Do a search for Weasel boxes. there are plans for them floating around. Those #1 jumps should be perfect for weasels. Through together a couple of boxes and put them near a stream or an area with rabbits. Used Muskrat or liver for bait. GOOD LUCK! 
*If you don't catch animals right off don't ever give up! * :lol:


----------



## jr3182 (Mar 5, 2007)

ok thankyou much for the tip i'll have to try that.


----------

